# Nordelettronica MD TE43 leisure battery charger



## muffinn (Apr 22, 2007)

I have just plugged in my mains cable to a CI motorhome and do not see power reaching the leisure battery to recharge it. The mains otherwise is working in the van. I have located the unit a Nordelettronica MD TE43. I have checked all the fuses I can see but see no reset button on the unit which is awkwardly located under a front seat in a Mercedes cab. How should I proceed? Can I test that the unit is still working - there are no obvious lights on it when I connect. 

Or is it dead?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know that particular unit but there is normally an on/off switch to control battery charging???

PS. Try these people:- http://www.deltacomponents.com/nordelettronica.aspx


----------



## 118533 (Nov 30, 2008)

... Had simular problem with mine...I have a Rollerteam Ducato ....same make charger was quoted £250 from local dealer for new one.....Had a few people look at it....one guy told me to call them thingking they were UK company....Still called them in Italy Guy spoke perfect english and told me they had office in Hull ....Spoke to them in Hull sent me brand new unit all including vat and del £76.00...New unit works fine .....Cant find number at mo but will track it down for you...Regards Andy


----------

